# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  INDICADORES ECONOMICOS CAUPI (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día, comparto con ustedes la experiencia de mi padre Ing. Carlos Castañeda Chávarry (RPM: *268123) cuando formo y desarrollo la primera cadena productiva de frejol caupí en Lambayeque cuando trabajo para el PERAT-PSI. Actualmente es docente principal de la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo de Lambayeque e impulsor de proyectos innovadores en beneficio de la sociedad. 
Cordiales saludos,Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## DIRK

Estimado CARLOS buenas noches, me parece muy interesante este cultivo por lo que pienso sembrarlo en la ciudad de Paramonga-PROVINCIA DE BARRANCA, estoy pensando en sembrar en la quincena de agosto, cual seria tu recomendación con respecto al manejo del riego por goteo, como debería regar este cultivo bajo este sistema? mi suelo es franco arenoso, que kC se emplean y donde debo dar riegos mas frecuentes o mas pesados para poder obtener un mejor rendimiento? pienso seguir el programa de fertirrigación que has recomendado. 
gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día; 
1. Por lo menos aplica 5 toneladas de materia orgánica descompuesta/ha.
2. Referente al kc; puedes iniciar con un kc de 0.35 incrementando cada 5 días hasta 1.4 al llegar a la floración para luego ir reduciendo progresivamente hasta llegar a 0.9 a la cosecha. Definitivamente si tienes riego tecnificado tienes el control más eficiente del agua; lo mejor que puedes hacer es observar en campo la planta, el suelo y controlar tus horas riego en función de tu realidad local.
3. Nunca descuides el riego en etapas de floración en cualquier cultivo pues un exceso te asfixia raíces y un déficit genera stress, acumulación de acido absisico y por consiguiente caída de flores.
4. Voy a subir un plan de nutrición foliar actualizado que si deseas puedes seguir y compartir tu experiencia. 
Cordial saludo, quedo al pendiente de tu experiencia.     

> Estimado CARLOS buenas noches, me parece muy interesante este cultivo por lo que pienso sembrarlo en la ciudad de Paramonga-PROVINCIA DE BARRANCA, estoy pensando en sembrar en la quincena de agosto, cual seria tu recomendación con respecto al manejo del riego por goteo, como debería regar este cultivo bajo este sistema? mi suelo es franco arenoso, que kC se emplean y donde debo dar riegos mas frecuentes o mas pesados para poder obtener un mejor rendimiento? pienso seguir el programa de fertirrigación que has recomendado. 
> gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Les dejo un plan bionutricional para cultivo de caupí y fichas técnicas. 
El tierraverde micronizado puede aplicarlo a dosis de 10 kg/ha/inyección, al adquirlo se le brindará mayor detalles. 
Cordialmente,

----------

